# Crabs and Cichlids?



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Anyone have any expierience keeping crabs with cichlids together? I have a tang. tank with a sort of "cliff" that juts out of the water a bit.. I was wondering if some sort of crab could be kept together with the cichlids? Just kinda curious


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

No, the only reason is the crab would eat the fish at night.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And when the crab molts, the fish will eat him.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> And when the crab molts, the fish will eat him.


I planned on the crab eating them first! 

Haha


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Lol, yeah, I was worried the crab would prey upon the cichlids, since the crab could reach safety out of water when it molted. Oh well... so much for that idea!


----------

